# What's the best printer for positives?



## wiggle (Nov 7, 2008)

Need something that'll print 11x17 with Post Script. Should I go inkjet or laser?


----------



## TshirtGuru (Jul 9, 2008)

wiggle said:


> Need something that'll print 11x17 with Post Script. Should I go inkjet or laser?


Best? Can you afford the best? 

Anyway, I would go with an inkjet as heat from lasers sometimes shrink the films.


----------



## BillyV (May 8, 2009)

I have a Epson 1400 that I like allot for positives.


----------



## AaronM (Mar 28, 2007)

wiggle said:


> Need something that'll print 11x17 with Post Script. Should I go inkjet or laser?


I would also suggest an inkjet printer. You can pick up an Epson 1400, postscript RIP software and 100 sheets of 13 x 19 film for around $925US. A laser printer that can print that size is substantially more expensive and then you do have to fight the registration issues.


----------



## Beckmar Ink (Nov 6, 2008)

AaronM said:


> I would also suggest an inkjet printer. You can pick up an Epson 1400, postscript RIP software and 100 sheets of 13 x 19 film for around $925US. A laser printer that can print that size is substantially more expensive and then you do have to fight the registration issues.


Wow This price for ink jet film seems awful expensive.


----------



## BillyV (May 8, 2009)

Thats not a bad price at all...


----------



## midwaste (Apr 8, 2008)

Beckmar Ink said:


> Wow This price for ink jet film seems awful expensive.
> Our price for a comparable product 13x18 waterproof is $108.35 for 100 sheets.


The RIP is the expensive part. You can get a 1400 for around $300, and 13x18's for $1 each or so.


----------



## wiggle (Nov 7, 2008)

Forgive my ignorance, but what is RIP?


----------



## midwaste (Apr 8, 2008)

Software that fools a non-postscript printer into thinking that it is one. Some can also control the ink density or allow the use of multiple black ink cartridges.


----------



## wiggle (Nov 7, 2008)

So would I need RIP software for the 1400? I called EPSON and the tech said no, but she didn't seem too sure.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Yes you do, if you want to be able to produce good/useful films. I wouldn't expect Epson techs to know much about screenprinting - it's not what their products are designed for, or even what many of them are used for.


----------



## edwardo_machino (Jul 27, 2008)

Epson 3000!


----------



## AaronM (Mar 28, 2007)

edwardo_machino said:


> Epson 3000!


If you can find one, I totally agree. Unfortunately they have been discontinued by Epson for at least 4 to 5 years now.

You may want to check out Refurbished Epson Stylus Color 3000 Printer


----------



## SPC (Apr 28, 2008)

I have been running an HP 9800 with GhostScript without any problems. 
HP 9800 13" x 19" costs about $300.00
GhostScript costs nothing and there are some great tutorials on how to use it.


----------



## tdigital (Sep 14, 2008)

I have both the Epson 3k as well as the 1400. The 3k with a RIP is unbeatable as far as how much it costs ink-wise.. The 1400 holds 11ml of ink per black cartridge @ 18 dollars per cartridge. The Epson 3000 holds 110ml ink per black cartridge and costs $60.


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

With my old 3000 I used to use remanufactured cartridges at 7.00/pc! Talk about cheap ink! And it always worked well with dark blacks and no clogging.


----------



## phocused (Sep 21, 2007)

We run a Xante Filmaker 4. It's a Post Script laser and have zero problems with registration using Kimodesk 4 mil 13"x18.5" film. Usually apply Toner Aide to solid areas to increase the opacity. Overall it's a solid system but pricey at $5000.

We also have an Epson Stylus 3000 but these days it is relegated to printing paper proofs. The company must have used that back in the day for seps? Hmmm that's before my time. Maybe I'll try it out with Ghost Script.


----------



## ecreations (Jul 14, 2007)

I would start with epson printer, 1400 will let you print 13x19. If you will be printing halftone then you absolutely need the RIP program, if you will be doing mostly spot colors, then you're ok for now but would be looking to get the RIP in the future.


----------



## icaras (Apr 1, 2009)

Try a CIS system, saves money on ink costs and works well.


----------



## kirkmansigns (Jun 22, 2007)

The RIP forces the printer to put down double/triple density of ink to the positive so it will block all the light when exposing.


----------



## ukracer (Feb 11, 2010)

I realise this thread is fairly old now BUT . As technology has moved on what is the cheapest option to create decent positives now.

I was told that as I have a vinyl cutter I could produce perfect spot colour positives in vinyl.

It was half tomes I would need to sort out! As I have two epson 1400's I thought fine I will use those BUT both of them appear to be dead just now.

So it looks like a new printer if I decide to carry on!

Any suggestions...


Regards Andy T


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

What's wrong with the 1400' Andy. It they are clogged or you have run into the out of service life they are fixable. I have a 1400 I bought the day it was released. It is still working about 7 Yeats later. Install a waste ink tank and have had to reset the waste ink counter a few times.


----------



## ukracer (Feb 11, 2010)

sben763 said:


> What's wrong with the 1400' Andy. It they are clogged or you have run into the out of service life they are fixable. I have a 1400 I bought the day it was released. It is still working about 7 Yeats later. Install a waste ink tank and have had to reset the waste ink counter a few times.



I have two 1400s mate but one seems to have a perforated Head and the other one seems to see the cartridges but after that it will not go through its priming and installation sequence. If I take the cartridges out . (I have two sets and two CIS systems) they show up on the computer with red X's . When I fit them back in its just does this continuous loop.

I have tried the good head in BOTH printers and get the same actions.........


Regards Andy T


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

The red x is unrecognized cartridges. Sounds like you chipsets have gone bad or somehow the firmware was updated. I keep an old set of cartridges for checking for bad chipsets. I have had my chipset gone bad on the CISS. A updated chipset may correct the problem. I have hotzone360 CISS and the sell replacement set for $6.


----------



## ukracer (Feb 11, 2010)

sben763 said:


> The red x is unrecognized cartridges. Sounds like you chipsets have gone bad or somehow the firmware was updated. I keep an old set of cartridges for checking for bad chipsets. I have had my chipset gone bad on the CISS. A updated chipset may correct the problem. I have hotzone360 CISS and the sell replacement set for $6.


Yes I know about the red X. I have 2 sets of refillables. and 2 sets with CIs on them. ALL of them do the same.
The printer (in fact BOTH printers do the same. The red x goes as I put each cartridge in. 

After I have all six cartridges in the printer (both 1400 's they do the same, when I switch the good head between printers.) the printers just goes through its start up cycle and priming etc. And just continues like that unless its switched off.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

Unless there is a bent pint pin or a bad cable its either the chipset or the main board as that's where the I for is transferred the print head portion in merely a connector an has zero to do with ink cartridge chip identification.


----------



## ukracer (Feb 11, 2010)

sben763 said:


> Unless there is a bent pint pin or a bad cable its either the chipset or the main board as that's where the I for is transferred the print head portion in merely a connector an has zero to do with ink cartridge chip identification.


If you mean the chipset on the cartridges then I have removed that possibility by trying 2 cis systems and 2 refillable sets of cartridges as I have a P50 that uses the same cartridges and they ALL work fine in that.

Its strong possibility its the cable (Both printers do look a bit ropey) that connects to the print head as they do not look the best but I need to get a good magnifying glass to check that out.


----------



## JezzicaTS (Mar 16, 2015)

Since this is an older thread, but still good, what commercially available printer is best for both paper-printing AND printing Positives? Anything?


----------



## gatorGRAFIX (Mar 11, 2015)

I use Acurip and an Epson Workforce 1100. Works great and prints 13" X 19"


----------



## Greatzky (Jan 28, 2009)

Filmmaker V3 and and an Epson 1400 here.


----------



## FullSpectrumSeps (Aug 2, 2012)

JezzicaTS said:


> Since this is an older thread, but still good, what commercially available printer is best for both paper-printing AND printing Positives? Anything?


To answer the question you asked specifically:

Printer: Epson Artisan 1430 - Retails around $299

Size: 13" x 19" / Roll / Various smaller sizes for photos, and also prints CDs

Inkset: CMYKLmLc - Cyan, Magenta, Yellow, Black, Light Magenta, Light Cyan

Cost Savings on ink: Bulk Epson, Bulk other, CIS (continuous ink system) with Bottles - can get these for about $150 and then the ink in bottles is really inexpensive to keep the thing running, $50 in bottles could last you a whole year or more. 

Using a print program that will let you set a CMYK mode, where you can set the Positive Image-Art-Seps-Ripped file to 100% CMYK all channels, and ensure the print driver of said program will not change the numbers at all and then just a few settings with the right film - such as - Ultra Premium Glossy Photo setting, Best RPM, ICM Color with No Control set, Best Photo mode do not force to greyscale...

This way you can use the normal printing modes in full color on photo paper or whatever, and also use the full CMYK setting to print all-black dark film positives for screen exposures - in fact you can print just yellow for a film positive and for spot-colors it will usually work great to block all the UV. I just set up a new registration system today on the exposure table where I have all-black lines printed on film and a centerline or grids if I wanted printed with just 100% CYAN - this allows UV to pass through it, so I can line and tape up films on the table and the cyan lines won't cause anything to stay uncured, only the design - printed on the same printer with 100% CMYK set.... you just have to ensure you're actually getting the various program/application and printer-driver settings to work where the CMYK 100% values all go through without any color-correction changing things. 

You'll know, it can produce really dark films if working right, otherwise you'll see that its too light before trying it - with black-only it is probably not dark enough. 

I use it every day like a workhorse, still gotta get the CIS going for mine but I've been researching those lately and surprised how much the prices have come down. Probably you could spend only $500 total and have a new 1430 with the CIS and spare bottles of ink.

Then you can print tons of rich colored photos or CD's etc, and also your films, without changing any inks and perhaps even without voiding any warranty - depending on if the CIS modifies or voids the warranty. 

But currently I use the default Epson ink cartridges, it is just expensive when running out of a lot of them at once, but overall if you think about time and other savings (like compared to laser/toner with toner-aide or actually having to marker on a vellum etc), costs of laser printers ... lots of reasons make the Epson 1430 with the default inks probably a major time and cost savings with negligible quality differences if any between other methods.. and then with just simple easy to do CMYK rich/all black settings, you can RIP easily in so many applications now, but I use Adobe Photoshop and Illustrator and also CorelDraw, have found how to get them all working with the all-black settings and printing dark films. So no need for any expensive overpriced and underperforming "RIP" software to add to the cost either. 

Good luck, hopefully it should not be too hard to locate if you go with it and to get it set up printing - both in full color and for film positives / negatives etc, as you asked about... that is exactly why I use this method and printer.


----------



## BassSlayer (Mar 16, 2011)

I have the Epson 4880 BlackMax. Picked it up used for a good price. It prints on 100ft roll of film. I can go up to 17in rolls but for the work I do I only use 14in. I get my film from Waterproof Silk Screen Positive Film. I have never had an issue with the film.


----------



## ArtbyTati (Dec 5, 2012)

edwardo_machino said:


> Epson 3000!


Is this is the Epson Stylus Color 3000? or the R3000?


----------



## hammerzzz (Feb 4, 2016)

Hi All, Wonder if you can help?
I pay for transparencies to be printed for printing art onto paper and it works out quite expensive. 1x A1 costs £18 plus taxes and delivery (apologies uk based).
I have found another place that will do A1 for £6 but my concern is that it is of suitable quality. I asked what they print onto and what RIP software they use and they tell me they print onto polyester Film using OCE Colorwave 600 and software called publisher provided by the machine manufacturer.

Any thoughts on if what they are using is suitable? I may just have to take the plunge and try it but I have 3 A1 halftones I need printed and a visit to the studio so bit of a gamble if it doesn't come out right.

Apologies I just realised i'd replied on this thread instead of starting my own. I had another window open to reply to this one about buying a printer to print my own!


----------



## bigred023 (Sep 22, 2014)

Epson Artisan 1430- about $300
This CIS- $60
Amazon.com: FantasyBuy Continuous Ink System For: Epson Stylus Photo 1400 , 1430 Printer: Electronics

As long as you configure your settings correctly, it will work just fine without the all black in system, even with accurip.


----------



## elserch (Sep 14, 2010)

wiggle said:


> Forgive my ignorance, but what is RIP?


What does a RIP do?


----------



## David09 (Oct 2, 2015)

Epson 3000 in my advice


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

We get really good results from a large format Canon.


----------



## Silver Star DC (Oct 4, 2011)

I have an Epson 1430 that works great. I bought mine at Staples for $280.00.


----------



## Zeek (Jun 24, 2016)

I have a Mutoh RJ 900 that is set up with dye sub ink. I am looking to convert it to print screen print positives. Can anyone help me and let me know where to buy the rolls of film as well as the correct ink? Is it even possible to convert this printer?


----------



## sushantd (Aug 31, 2016)

Hello,

I want to know which inkjet will be good for printing film positive. I choose one that is Epson L1300. 
Is this the good one will it print film positive? as iam from india i could not buy from US. Please let me know about Epson L1300.

Thank you


----------



## absoluteprinting (Jul 24, 2015)

HP Officejet 7110 for about $167 and it prints 11 x 17 just make sure you get the right positives for inkjet. https://www.amazon.com/HP-Officejet-7110-Format-ePrinter/dp/B00A8NPWWU

No need for anything else....


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

absoluteprinting said:


> HP Officejet 7110 for about $167 and it prints 11 x 17 just make sure you get the right positives for inkjet. https://www.amazon.com/HP-Officejet-7110-Format-ePrinter/dp/B00A8NPWWU
> 
> No need for anything else....


These are great printers for spot colors or large halftones. On smaller halftones they tend to splatter due to the head on HP printers.


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

What I like about HP printers is that the nozzles are part of the ink cartridge, so if they clog and you're unable to clear them you can just buy a new cartridge and solve the problem. I refill my cartridges over and over with a syringe and a bottle of ink that I bought for about ten bucks. I couldn't do that with my old Epson printer because it would almost immediately clog, and that meant either manage to clear it or take it to the shop (or sell it for parts on Ebay, which I eventually did...)

I also have a standard width laser printer that I use for one color and some multi color work. I run 8 1/2 X 14" laser vellum through it, so many designs fit on one piece of paper and if not I'll do a quick splice job. The cost is about a quarter that of inkjet and it prints ten times faster.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

Ripcord said:


> What I like about HP printers is that the nozzles are part of the ink cartridge, so if they clog and you're unable to clear them you can just buy a new cartridge and solve the problem. I refill my cartridges over and over with a syringe and a bottle of ink that I bought for about ten bucks. I couldn't do that with my old Epson printer because it would almost immediately clog, and that meant either manage to clear it or take it to the shop (or sell it for parts on Ebay, which I eventually did...)
> 
> I also have a standard width laser printer that I use for one color and some multi color work. I run 8 1/2 X 14" laser vellum through it, so many designs fit on one piece of paper and if not I'll do a quick splice job. The cost is about a quarter that of inkjet and it prints ten times faster.


The nozzles(actual printhead) are no longer part of the cartridge. HP, Canon, Kodac quit this years ago since it made the cartridges very expensive. What HP does today is uses a sealed charged system. It charges the system and then seals off the cartridges until a predetermined amount of ink and then recharges from the cartridge.

Not sure why people have clogs, I have 2 Epson printers, 1 pigment based and 1 dye. 1430 with CISS which many say causes clogs but I can leave either sit for a month no issues, my guess is cheap 3rd party inks, incorrect setup or wrong inks in the printer. Most pigment based ink printers can be converted to dye but dye based printers shouldn't be converted to pigment.


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

sben763 said:


> Not sure why people have clogs, I have 2 Epson printers, 1 pigment based and 1 dye. 1430 with CISS which many say causes clogs but I can leave either sit for a month no issues, my guess is cheap 3rd party inks


I haven't had an Epson for more than ten years; the last one I had was a 1520 and indeed, the cheap refill ink clogged the nozzles beyond repair, so I started buying genuine Epson cartridges and they were more than $40 each. 

I've had my HP 9800 for a few years (I had another of the same model for a few years before that and it finally quit...) and I can't remember the last time I bought an ink cartridge. I just keep refilling the one that's in it.


----------



## shawnkspringhill (May 26, 2018)

With the vacuum exposure units having a Black blanket on top doesnt that make any black as dark as can be so any cheap photo printer would do the same as an Epson 1430 being they run pretty spendy these days. The new model of that 15000 is $300 new VS $900+ for the old 1430 version. But it seems any photo printer like say Workforce by Epson would make plenty dark negatives with vaccuum blanket exposure added.


----------

